# Romantic Period Requiem recordings in period instruments?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

For those who are familiar with Romantic period, do you know about good recordings of Requiem mass played on period instruments / period ensembles?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*John Eliot Gardiner* recorded *Brahms' German Requiem* twice on period instruments - but I regret to say I prefer Georg Solti!!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Gardiner also recorded the first period performance of Verdi's Requiem -* I don't have it - I only have Antonio Pappano.:


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you very much for your suggestions. I listened to Fauré Requiem Op.48 recording by La Chapelle Royale Collegium Vocale Gent/Orchestre des Champs Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe










I think is in period instruments and seems to be an excellent recording.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

JSBach85 said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestions. I listened to Fauré Requiem Op.48 recording by La Chapelle Royale Collegium Vocale Gent/*Orchestre des Champs Elysées* - Philippe Herreweghe
> 
> I think is in period instruments and seems to be an excellent recording.


Yes, the *Orchestre des Champs Elysées is indeed Herreweghe's period orchestra* - They were the first period orchestra to record Bruckner's 7th symphony back in 2004.

Do you have the Harmonia Mundi Herreweghe box with 30 selected cds spanning pretty much the entire history of music?







https://www.amazon.de/Philippe-Herr...TF8&qid=1536858703&sr=1-1&keywords=herreweghe

*A Bruckner mass and motets cd from HM:*








*Brahms Herreweghe on Phi*








*Bruckner 7:*


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Berlioz's Requiem Mass from Paul McCreesh.


----------

